# Darkroom for rent in Bristol



## Molly Mishi May (Jul 31, 2011)

Is anyone looking to rent a darkroom?
I have a fantastic floor in a building in Portland square,
It was once an art college and has is now divided into work spaces for creative small bussinesses and includes a lovely darkroom.


----------

